# Spanish rental contract



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi everybody,

I'm in need of a spanish rental contract. I think I remember someone asking for one and getting some response a while back, but the search function didnt help me. I thought before I run from tobacos to tobacos I ask you nice people if someone has an example for me.

Thanks a lot
Sebastian


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've had a very quick look at some "backposts" and Steve Hall wrote this in answer to a similar question a couple of months ago

"You can get a standard contract in Spanish in any estanco. I think it was about 3 euros last time I bought one. "


Hope that helps!!??
Jo xxx


----------

